# STUPID Bluewater Question...



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been aboard a few (not many) bluewater boats...

What is the standard rig description?

Being a Sailor, (well a Naval Aviator, though I DID get my conning alongside another ship qualwhile aboard a 1100' Aircraft Carrierrefueling at about 12 knots alongsidean 800'refueling ship, at about 120' apart from approach to departure) it's TERRIFYING at first...! TRUST ME!!

So..., is it port and starboard riggers? Right and left riggers? 

It would seem port and starboard would be the proper way, but in the videos I see it's left and right. from the Captains point of view looking aft, so it's the opposite of port and starboard???

Just wondering what the "convention" is...

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Port is always Port,same for Starboard, It isthat way to keep down confusion.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SuperSpook (5/7/2009)*Port is always Port,same for Starboard, It isthat way to keep down confusion.


true story. but anytime a captain uses the words "right" and "left," it is the opposite...

"right rigger!" actually (yelling down to the cockpit) means port rigger.....


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Left and Right Rigger is a fishing term and is oriented from the bridge aft looking into the spread. Port and Starboard are nautical terms. The right rigger is on the port side of the boat. It your video is of fishing or if you are explaining to fisherman that a blue came up on the left short. That is the short line off the left rigger which happens to be the starboard side of the boat.


----------

